# Wanting to see 12V VRT Non Intercooled Setups



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey FI folks. I am thinking about going non intercooled on my OBD 2 VR6 12V. Before everyone get all fed up. 1- I want to keep my AC system. 2- its not temporary, I want to save up and get a good SRI to shorten up the plumbing. 

I just had some questions. I wanted to see setups to see how the turbo was routed to the intake manifold. I know how its done on the kinetics kit, but I do not have it. I have the ATP manifold and a garrett t3/t4 50 trim. I am going to run the C2 Stage 2 software ( thats what I have) with low boost until I can add a front mount. I wanted to know how your plumbing looked, if you ran a bov or diverter valve and how, pretty much

Thanks for the help and lets see those setups. By the way... I have searched for days..


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't be shy folks :wave:


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow to each his own huh


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Why spend all that money and only boost like 6 pounds? BORING.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> Why spend all that money and only boost like 6 pounds? BORING.



i'm boosting 6 PSI till further notice..... takes money to install inter cooler and time some people arent willing to spend the moeny just yet... way I look at is you need to ease into HP other wise you are crashing your car for sure


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> Why spend all that money and only boost like 6 pounds? BORING.





dubbinmk2 said:


> i'm boosting 6 PSI till further notice..... takes money to install inter cooler and time some people arent willing to spend the moeny just yet... way I look at is you need to ease into HP other wise you are crashing your car for sure


Yeah 220 to the wheels over 180 at the crank is enough not to be boring for me.... for a while at least. Not saying those #'s are corrrect, but you get the idea. By the time I get bored with it I will upgrade

Like dub says it takes time. I have to work around deployments two kids under two and a wife. So thats the time and money part right there. Until I can get a nice custom SRI and FMI setup I will run the stock manifold and no FMI. It may be hard to do that if I cant *SEE SOME PICS TO MOCK MY SETUP AFTER * .


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Show me ur goodies lol


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

SRI= Overrated

If the turbo fits save your $$ and use the stock manifold. The 2 feet shorter plumbing will not be noticeable. I've seen the math on how long it takes to fill 2 feet of 2.5 in. tubing at speed under boost. It's laughable. Your talking about no $$ for an IC, but saving for an sri. Ditch the sri idea and save for an IC. Until then run 6-8psi non intercooled and enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah I think the SRI is cool but not necessary. I am in California. I know some turbo kits pass smog but just in case it doesn't there won;t be a lot of stuff to change if I stayed Stage 1 until I find out. I will eventually get a front mount. I just have to find out how to run the piping so A I keep my ac components and B its the most direct. I want to just run a charge pipe from the turbo to the manifold. I just wan to see some curve pipes and see how the BOV or Diverter was incorporated


*LETS SEE SOME PICTURES*


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Honestly man just search. 12V vrt's are a dime a dozen on here.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

my friend has the kinetic piece that goes from turbo to stock intak mani.

we just put a fron mount in his vrt so im sure he would sell it..

pm if you are interested and ill get you a price


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

just ditch the intercooler idea entirely if you're staying stock compression. there is nothing stock compression can't handle that methanol can't cool. i ran 15psi on meth with stock compression and no problems. its definitely easier, cheaper and cleaner looking.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

crazysccrmd said:


> just ditch the intercooler idea entirely if you're staying stock compression. there is nothing stock compression can't handle that methanol can't cool. i ran 15psi on meth with stock compression and no problems. its definitely easier, cheaper and cleaner looking.


IDK man. Not sayin it wont work, but 15psi turbo non IC for any length of time. 

Any idea of how much power you put down at 15psi? Just curious.

The cars have knock control. Many things will work. I always like to know how well it's working.


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah i iended up getting a front mount and piping(ebay). So am going to run a front mount with the stock intake. Its already paid for and it looks nice. So i just got a 8.5 headspacer from c2. The only thing i have left to get is the software. Looks like im going high boost already. Guess if im going to do i will try to do it once. Thanks for all the input guys. Now I just have to figure the piping so I can keep ac, power steeringand the battery in stock position etc


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you! Non intercooled is terrible in my opinion.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

slcturbo said:


> IDK man. Not sayin it wont work, but 15psi turbo non IC for any length of time.
> 
> Any idea of how much power you put down at 15psi? Just curious.
> 
> The cars have knock control. Many things will work. I always like to know how well it's working.


im not sure, i tried going to two dyno days while i had the car but never got on at either. vagcom showed no timing pull, and my IATs were virtually the same as a buddy's mk4 with a fmic on stock compression. stock intake manifold would be cold to the touch after a hard pull on the highway, and we all know how hot those usually get


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

I would say 15lbs woud put you around 300-350 whp, depending on your setup


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

crazysccrmd said:


> im not sure, i tried going to two dyno days while i had the car but never got on at either. vagcom showed no timing pull, and my IATs were virtually the same as a buddy's mk4 with a fmic on stock compression. stock intake manifold would be cold to the touch after a hard pull on the highway, and we all know how hot those usually get


Cool. Sounds like it's working for you:thumbup:

I just look at how the majority of OE manufacturers build turbo cars and after reading several articles/books that cover the importance of an effective intercooler I guess I just wouldn't be comfortable running over ~8-10psi with no IC. That's just my preference, but hey whatever works. I've been told t-series turbos, ebay IC's, chip tunes, stock manifolds, etc. are all junk and I use all of them with good success so there is always more than one way to get it done.:thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Can definitely be done; I've been doing so for several years now... I'm not advocating that everyone attempt it, but it can be done with careful monitoring, and fine-tuning of your water/meth injection system, even with an off-the-shelf chip tune; I'm using C2's 42-lb tune with stock 10:1 static compression (although somewhat reduced dynamic compression due to Techtonics 264/260 cams), and non-intercooled (at least not in the traditional sense).

A few years back I upped the ante in the fuel octane department to 100, just for an improved margin of safety, but I wasn't having any issues with straight 93 octane pump fuel prior to that.

I've been experimenting with a combination of pre/post-turbo water/meth injection this past season, with improved success over post-turbo injection alone; pre-turbo being of particular interest when approaching the efficiency limits of the compressor.

For me, it's just fun to think and experiment "outside of the box", so to speak; I mean, what's the worst that could happen? If things eventually go south, I'll just tear it all apart and build bigger and better. It's a real kick to succeed where the majority insists it's not possible. :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

crazysccrmd said:


> i ran 15psi on meth with stock compression and no problems.


I was just thinking of your car when I read this thread actually... fitting that you posted.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

gainesb2003 said:


> Yeah i iended up getting a front mount and piping(ebay). So am going to run a front mount with the stock intake. Its already paid for and it looks nice. So i just got a 8.5 headspacer from c2. The only thing i have left to get is the software. Looks like im going high boost already. Guess if im going to do i will try to do it once. Thanks for all the input guys. Now I just have to figure the piping so I can keep ac, power steeringand the battery in stock position etc


Good choice :thumbup:


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

crazysccrmd said:


> just ditch the intercooler idea entirely if you're staying stock compression. there is nothing stock compression can't handle that methanol can't cool. i ran 15psi on meth with stock compression and no problems. its definitely easier, cheaper and cleaner looking.


I also ran 15psi with a headspacer on c2's red top tune and meth with no intercooling. The intake manifold stayed pretty cool. When I did have an intercooler I really could'nt tell the difference.


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of their setups: front mount on 12v mk3 with stock intake manifold. I searched and found some but wondering if anyone has more they have collected over the years. Trying to keep everything ie ac battery, where it is. Thanks


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

gainesb2003 said:


> Does anyone have pics of their setups: front mount on 12v mk3 with stock intake manifold. I searched and found some but wondering if anyone has more they have collected over the years. Trying to keep everything ie ac battery, where it is. Thanks


Not a Mk3, but 12V Corrado, stock intake manifold.

I'll try and get some pics:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

OBD2 12V 42# setup on Corrado SLC. Stock mani, atp exhaust mani and to4e turbo. It's tight at the throttle, but it fits.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

WOW, I have never seen your setup before. Looks really nice.:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> WOW, I have never seen your setup before. Looks really nice.:thumbup:


Thanks:beer: This year going to black ignition wires and the blue mbc has been replaced by the ebc. All those long t-bolts have also been indexed for weight savings and appearance
Going with a wrinkle black/aluminum theme


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow nice setup man. Thanks I am inspired now to complete mine. What size piping are you running. Also where are you running your IC pipes especially the pass. side one. Thats the hold up for me. I am not savvy about deleting stuff or rearranging my engine bay to route the pipes. Thanks again for the pic. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice setup to Mr. Bullet. Are you running the Kinetics stage 1 or a custon setup? also How much boost? Any issues? thanks


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

gainesb2003 said:


> Wow nice setup man. Thanks I am inspired now to complete mine. What size piping are you running. Also where are you running your IC pipes especially the pass. side one. Thats the hold up for me. I am not savvy about deleting stuff or rearranging my engine bay to route the pipes. Thanks again for the pic. :thumbup::thumbup:


It's all cxracing piping and intercooler purchased on ebay. 2.5 inch piping.

I don't have AC so passenger side goes just to the left of the RF headlight, straight down next to the radiator. It originally went down through the carbon canister hole, but when I had the 30# dizzy setup I moved it b/c I was trying different air filter placement options. If I add AC back it will likely go through the canister hole again.

It's like a puzzle man. Just take your time and think it through. If you wanna copy mine feel free as well:beer:


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

slcturbo said:


> It's all cxracing piping and intercooler purchased on ebay. 2.5 inch piping.
> 
> I don't have AC so passenger side goes just to the left of the RF headlight, straight down next to the radiator. It originally went down through the carbon canister hole, but when I had the 30# dizzy setup I moved it b/c I was trying different air filter placement options. If I add AC back it will likely go through the canister hole again.
> 
> It's like a puzzle man. Just take your time and think it through. If you wanna copy mine feel free as well:beer:


Naw I need A/C because its hot as hell in California, and I have kids. Do you need the EVAP canister? I am 98 OBD 2 If not do you just remove it and all the lines. Will I pop a CEL? How about the driverside piping. How does it route. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------

